# Begleitmaterial zum Mobbing-Video



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Tengo el detalle de la referencia:

Leymann, Heinz (1995). _Begleitmaterial zum Mobbing-Video_. Wien: Verlag des ÖGB.                               

Mi intento de traducción: Material informativo de acompañamiento para el video sobre _mobbing.
_
¿Es correcto o requiere ajuste? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> Mi intento de traducción: Material informativo de acompañamiento para el video sobre _mobbing._



He aquí mi propuesta de traducción (interpretativa):

Begleitmaterial zum Video über Mobbing *„am Arbeitsplatz“*
Material informativo de acompañamiento para el video sobre *"acoso laboral"
*
Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Tonerl por tu propuesta. En esta ocasión no traduciré _mobbing_, la dejaré tal cual.

Respecto al título en sí ¿es el título real, oficial? De ser así, si no tienes inconveniente en decirlo ¿de dónde lo tomaste? Porque entonces el que usé estaría incompleto (lo transcribí de la bibliografía de un artículo).

Por último, entiendo que prácticamente confirmas la traducción que propuse.

Espero tus comentarios. Gracias otra vez .


----------



## elroy

risingmoon said:


> Material informativo de acompañamiento


 ¿No es demasiado larga esa traducción? ¿No hay manera de hacerla más corta?

¿Qué tal "materiales suplementarios"?


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias elroy. La verdad, ignoro si el material tiene el objetivo de lograr un todo aunándose al video (en cuyo caso preferiría usar "complementario") o si es adicional y lo amplía y enriquece. Si Tonerl tiene oportunidad de aportar los datos solicitados, quizá sea posible resolver esta particularidad.


----------



## elroy

risingmoon said:


> ignoro si el material tiene el objetivo de lograr un todo aunándose al video (en cuyo caso preferiría usar "complementario") o si es adicional y lo amplía y enriquece


 En el segundo caso valdría "suplementario", ¿no? O sea, no hace falta usar la formulación "informativo de acompañamiento", sino que se puede usar o "complementario" o "suplementario" dependiendo del significado, ¿no?

Una colega mía que es traductora y hablante nativa del castellano me acaba de comentar que el término correspondiente es "materiales de apoyo".


----------



## risingmoon

Me parece muy válido lo que propones elroy, dado el caso no tengo problema con usar una expresión más corta siempre y cuando respete la idea expresada en el original. Agradezco mucho también la consulta adicional que hiciste con tu colega .
No sabemos qué tipo de materiales son (por ejemplo, dos o más de posibles elementos como: un artículo, una guía, el famoso cuestionario LIPT, etc.). No encuentro nada concreto en la internet (fotos, descripciones, etc.).
Especialmente me interesa que se resuelva lo planteado en #2, pues aparentemente el título es un  poco más largo, al menos en alemán.


----------



## risingmoon

Un avance: de acuerdo con la aclaración que ya hizo Tonerl (respecto a las traducciones adicionales al alemán), el título es tal como lo mostré desde el inicio. Considerando lo que amablemente compartió tu colega, elroy, quedaría así:

Materiales de apoyo para el video sobre _mobbing_.

Creo que se acorta bastante y sigue siendo una traducción correcta, incluyendo lo que planteé en #7. Salvo mejor opinión, me parece que el hilo está concluido . Gracias de nuevo, elroy .


----------

